# Dual Survival on Discovery Channel



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you guys see the episode where they were in the desert and the one guy made a slingshot?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw the commercial where he was shooting the slingshot. But I missed the episode.


----------



## avocado (Jun 10, 2010)

Great episode! I thought of this forum when I saw the slingshot scene


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Here he is http://www.wildernessoutfittersarchery.com/


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love Dave, I've watched his tube channel for a long time now, I hope the show comes out in the UK.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Did you guys see the episode where they were in the desert and the one guy made a slingshot?


Making a slingshot is on Part-5


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes Dave is a big proponent of slingshots. I am also a member of his Pathfinder course. Slingshots were also featured on Deadliest Warrior. It was the IRA episode.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Did the Deadliest Warrior conclude that slingshots could be deadly?


----------



## MadDelver (Jul 5, 2010)

Before I begin, let me say I in no way concider myself a survivalist expert. I was an enthusiast when I was in my teens, was involved in boy scouting, ran around in the swamps of Florida, and was infantry in the army. At the best I recieved very basic survivalist training. I also enjoy Dual Survival, I have even learned a couple of things from them.

Now, I can not honestly believe that either of these.........men are professional survivalists. Several times I have seen them make bone head mistakes that would kill anyone in thier situation if they didn't have a production crew standing by with food, water and medical professionals close by. I have also seen them walk right by edible plants that could have fed both of them for days, and not even considered them.

I reiterate, I am by no means an expert, and even I could teach these........okay, I'll say it.......idiots a few things.

MadDelver


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I prefer cash and a trip to the supermarket it is easier.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

MadDelver said:


> Before I begin, let me say I in no way concider myself a survivalist expert. I was an enthusiast when I was in my teens, was involved in boy scouting, ran around in the swamps of Florida, and was infantry in the army. At the best I recieved very basic survivalist training. I also enjoy Dual Survival, I have even learned a couple of things from them.
> 
> Now, I can not honestly believe that either of these.........men are professional survivalists. Several times I have seen them make bone head mistakes that would kill anyone in thier situation if they didn't have a production crew standing by with food, water and medical professionals close by. I have also seen them walk right by edible plants that could have fed both of them for days, and not even considered them.
> 
> ...


I must interject here on Cody's behalf.

You are sadly mistaken about Cody not being a survival expert (primitive skills).

Keep in mind that the situations they are put in is determined by the production crew.
This is not Cody and Dave's decision. Yes, the mistakes are there but they are placed there
intentionally, not Cody or Dave's ignorance. Remember, it's TV.

Back in the 90's I took numerous wilderness survival skills courses in the east Texas area
from a guy named Glen Garner. This guy spent his life going around the globe taking peoples
survival courses. One of those corses he took was Cody Lundeens. This is when Cody was an instructor
for BOSS, Boulder Outdoor Survival School. Glen spent 21 days in the desert region with Cody.
Cody's knowledge of survival is astounding. Calling him an expert is an under statement, it's his way
of life.









Glen taught me numerous things that he said he learned from Cody. Believe me, Cody knows edible plants
too. He learned a lot of that skill from my friend Glen. Glen was a botanist and his speciality was wild edible plants.
Not to mention Glen spent 42 days on a survival solo just to test his skills. Back in 1991 he was in his early 60's and ran
miles a day. Incredible human being to say the least.

Just wanted to clarify this because what was said is not true nor fair to Cody.







I can't speak for
Dave because I don't know that much about him.


----------



## MadDelver (Jul 5, 2010)

Last year I spent 7 months in Iraq serving as a medic with an infantry unit that was outside the wire 6 days a week, carrying 60 to 100 pounds of gear, wearing heavy, hot, constricting body armor. Out of the 30+ grunts in my care, I never had a single heat casualty. Yet Cody, who is supposed to be a desert survival expert became a heat casualty his first day in a desert? As a medic who has dealt with many heat casualties I can tell you once they start throwing up it will take days for them to get back on thier feet, and thats with the right medical care. In a survival situation, they would be dead.

Perhaps you are right and the mistakes are forced on them by the producers, which is a shame, the concept had so much to offer.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

MadDelver said:


> Last year I spent 7 months in Iraq serving as a medic with an infantry unit that was outside the wire 6 days a week, carrying 60 to 100 pounds of gear, wearing heavy, hot, constricting body armor. Out of the 30+ grunts in my care, I never had a single heat casualty. Yet Cody, who is supposed to be a desert survival expert became a heat casualty his first day in a desert? As a medic who has dealt with many heat casualties I can tell you once they start throwing up it will take days for them to get back on thier feet, and thats with the right medical care. In a survival situation, they would be dead.
> 
> Perhaps you are right and the mistakes are forced on them by the producers, which is a shame, the concept had so much to offer.


MD, have you ever had to acquire your own water? Survival is not easy, expert or not.
I'm assuming as a military medic you had water at your disposal. If you had to acquire water
for 30+ grunts under your care where you had to acquire the water yourself or improvise to get it
I would bet half you grunts would be statistics.

The majority of people untrained in survival mistakingly think that if you're an expert everything should be
a cinch. WRONG answer! Being an expert means you have the knowledge to survive certain enviroments (depending on your training)
but you must be able to apply that knowledge usually by improvising and a basic understanding of physics to survive.

Improvising is the key to survival IMO. If there's no water, (desert) expert or not depending on the situation
getting water can be tough. When I did my solo under Glen, every morning I took my handkerchief and soaked 
up dew off the grass every morning and squeezed it into a container for water. It lasted me all day.
Under these conditions (climate, weather, eco-system, etc.) it wasn't too bad, but in the desert would change everything.
Let's change the enviroment from desert to cold and wet. Ever tried to start a fire in the rain or when all the materials around you are wet?
Not easy. It can be done though and it takes practice (especially the primitive way).

There's many things Cody could have and would have done in reality but like I said it's TV and when entertainment
is key to having the show you go by someone else's rules.


----------



## MadDelver (Jul 5, 2010)

SM, for starters I do not think doing the survival thing is a cinch, if I did I would start my own school. From the beginning I did not claim to be an expert.

Now, when it come to heat casualties, I AM an expert. Water is not the only thing that plays a role in heat casualties, an expert in survival would know better than taking a hike in the desert during the hottest part of the day. Anyone with common sense realizes that, or they should. The bushs next to the beetle provided ready shade, Cody could have conserved his strength and rested until things cooled down a bit.

Also, basic survival 101. In the right order; #1 is shelter(from the elements, which includes the sun), #2 is fire, #3 is water, and #4 is food. Cody forgot #1, and even Dave admitted that it was wrong for them to seperate.

I just joined this forum, and I really didn't want to begin by starting a fight, I have stated my opinions honestly, and I believe my points are valid. I'm sorry if I have offended anyone.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah, survival threads are always fun to watch, because everyone has an opinion, people get talking at crossed purposes and at the same time nobody wants poor advice up on the net without proper response. Just remember that if we were all sat in a pub we'd probably all agree to a large extent. There is a lot of advice on all things on the internet, be it survival or slingshots and I'm happy to read all of it. Even incorrect advice has its use if I read it, consider it and decide against following it.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

MadDelver said:


> SM, for starters I do not think doing the survival thing is a cinch, if I did I would start my own school. From the beginning I did not claim to be an expert.
> 
> Now, when it come to heat casualties, I AM an expert. Water is not the only thing that plays a role in heat casualties, an expert in survival would know better than taking a hike in the desert during the hottest part of the day. Anyone with common sense realizes that, or they should. The bushs next to the beetle provided ready shade, Cody could have conserved his strength and rested until things cooled down a bit.
> 
> ...


This is what I hate about the internet people read what you say and imagine the emotions involved.
I'm not mad at all. Just expressing my views especially concerning the situation they are placed in.
I would bet Cody and Dave were told to seperate for reasons not known to the viewer.

BTW, your Survival Basic 101 has #2 and #3 reversed depending on the enviroment. In sub-freezing temps
fire comes before water.









You didn't answer the question as to wether you had to acquire water for your guys.

Also, you forgot I said up front it's TV for entertainment.









Relax. This is how one learns.

This is FUN, not a fight/argument!!!








Don't be offended, learn from it.
One last thing! Have they ever found *Weapons of Mass Destruction* in Iraq yet???









Now, how's that for a red herring move???

Take care and be careful out there in that desert. Be sure and take water it's too much work to acquire.
Stay away from open areas because digging a shelter for shade is too much work versus value gained.
Just stay in the shade and signal for help with your mirror you use for shaving (without water that is).

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. Don't eat anything because it takes water to digest food and if your water rations run
out you could become dehydrated and die.







When traveling at night to avoid the heat beaming down on your
body that's enclosed in all that gear be sure and take a flashlight to avoid stepping on one of those mines
that have killed so many soldiers.

I could go on and on but I HOPE my point is made here: Survival is different depending on the situation,
enviroment, eco-system, and your ability to improvise.

Take care and lighten up. You only live once.


----------



## MadDelver (Jul 5, 2010)

SM, re-read my post. Fire always come before water.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

MadDelver said:


> SM, re-read my post. Fire always come before water.


It's not wise to use absolute terms like *ALWAYS, NEVER, ALL,* etc...
in survival. Lightyly season them there words because it's the very words you
may have to eat some day.









BTW, I thought you was *NOT an expert* in survival but you're using absolute terms like that.
Hummm?

You're an interesting person for sure. Your logic is on par with your survival knowledge.

Can you tell me the reasoning behind the shelter, fire, water, and food survival priorities?
If not, please quit acting as you know survival priorities.

Re-read again *fire and water can change priority value depending on the scenario* my friend.
Would you like a few examples???
Your claim to me proves you don't know the reasoning behind the *survival priorities*. Please
prove me wrong.

Maybe you should stick to being a medic before someone has to save you.

Take care...


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Okay, great show but what's with no shoes but a jacket, hat and the rest of wares. This doesn't make any sense but still awesome TV.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

peresh said:


> Okay, great show but what's with no shoes but a jacket, hat and the rest of wares. This doesn't make any sense but still awesome TV.


Hi Peresh, the reason Cody doesn't wear shoes is because he believes it keeps him in tune with the earth
and most of all because it makes you stay very aware as to where you walk.

When i took my survival courses from Glen Garner he made me do this for half a day to create a high
sense of awareness and foot placement. Most people never look down when they walk.
In a survival situation looking all around including down could save ones life.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

That is interesting. I would have never thought of the awareness issue on where you step. I was thinking about protection from snakes and other critters but come to think of it, makes sense. I would be also concerned about getting thorns in your feet and getting infected if something goes wrong. And offcourse the desert heat....walking on rocks and sand when it's that hot can be brutal ?

Where does one take such a survival course in the U.S?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

peresh said:


> That is interesting. I would have never thought of the awareness issue on where you step. I was thinking about protection from snakes and other critters but come to think of it, makes sense. I would be also concerned about getting thorns in your feet and getting infected if something goes wrong. And offcourse the desert heat....walking on rocks and sand when it's that hot can be brutal ?
> 
> Where does one take such a survival course in the U.S?


 Keep in mind Cody has walked bare footed for over 20 years.

You can take one of Cody's courses in Prescott, Arizona. I highly recommend it
if you're going to be in the desert.









Hope this helps...


----------

